# Sudoku-GUI



## kwonilchang (4. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

soll für die Uni eine Sudoku-GUI programmieren. Hierzu habe ich bereits ein Sudokuprogramm, dass man über eine Shell aufrufen und die Bretter lösen kann. Nun ist mein Problem aber, dass ich mit der GUI-Programmierung gar nicht zurecht komme. Ich soll nach dem MVC-Pattern programmieren. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich da ran gehen soll, insbesondere welche Klassen ich denn genau brauche. 

Auf jeden Fall brauch ich eine Klasse für die Oberflächengestaltung selbst, also JFrame, JPanel, JMenu etc. Wird hier dann alles reingepackt, was die GUI ausmacht? Also Hilfetexte, FileChooser etc.?

Weiß jemand vielleicht eine Seite, wo das alles gut erklärt wird? Das Sun-Tutorial hilft mir irgendwie nicht wirklich. 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Kr0e (4. Feb 2010)

Hat mir sehr geholfen damals:
Oberflchenprogrammierung
Auf Deutsch alle wichtigen Dinge mit Screenshots und Code erklärt.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Marco13 (5. Feb 2010)

Die Frage, wie man sein GUI in Klassen aufteilt kann man nicht pauschal beantworten. Wenn es nach dem MVC-Muster sein soll, hast du wahrscheintlich ein "SudokuModel", einen "SudokuEvent" und einen "SudokuListener" (und wenn nicht, hast du ein bißchen Arbeit vor dir  ) und könntest dann eine SudokuView schreiben, die das Sudoku darstellt - das wäre sicher eine eigene Klasse nur für das Spielbrett, die SudokuListener implementiert und das Spielfeld anzeigt, am einfachsten vermutlich mit 9x9 TextFields oder so... Dann noch eine Haupt-GUI-Klasse... joa... musst du dir halt überlegen...


----------

